# vente-privee.com



## hege93 (12 Januar 2007)

Seehr geehrte Forenmitglieder!

Ich habe vor kurzem eine Email von vente-privee.com erhalten. In der steht, dass ich mich angeblich auf deren Website angemeldet habe. 



> Liebe(r) [.........]
> 
> danke für Ihre Teilnahme.
> 
> ...



Da ich mich aber nicht angemeldet habe, gehe ich davon aus, das jemand in meinem Namen gehandelt hat und nun weis ich nicht, was ich machen soll.

Gibt es weitere Betroffene?

_Persönliche Daten gelöscht. Siehe NUB. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: vente-privee.com*

ohne  Impressum, Domain registriert in Frankreich, wenn ich sowas kriegen 
würde, wäre es sofort im Spamordner

LA PLAINE SAINT DENIS
der angebliche Ort


----------



## hege93 (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: vente-privee.com*

Ich habe nun mit folgender Email geantwortet:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren! 

Ich habe am 12.1.07 eine Email von ihnen erhalten, die mich auf eine Anmeldung auf ihrer Website hinweisen soll. Ich möchte Sie diesbezüglich darauf hinweisen, dass eine mir nicht bekannte Person in meinem Namen gehandelt hat.

Deswegen fordere ich Sie nun auf, die IP an mich herauszugeben, unter der sich der Unbekannte angemeldet hat. Sollten irgendwelche Nachteile für mich durch die falsche Anmeldung entstehen, so sehe ich mich gezwungen einen Rechtsanwalt hinzu zu ziehen.

Ferner fordere ich Sie dazu auf, umgehend die Anmeldung zu widerrufen.

Ich bitte Sie um baldige Antwort.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

_persönliche Daten gelöscht siehe NUB, modaction  _


----------



## Wembley (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: vente-privee.com*

Wie steht es schon in der Bibel: "Fürchtet euch nicht......."

Möglicherweise hat dich ein Bekannter/Verwandter dort angemeldet, aber nicht, weil er so böse bzw. gemein ist, sondern weil das wohl bei diesem Verein zum System gehört. Dort steht auch, dass die Mitgliedschaft kostenlos ist. Schau dir die Webseite an, da erfährst du mehr.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## hege93 (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: vente-privee.com*

Es ist überhaupt nicht in meinem Interesse dort angemeldet zu sein und deswegen soll diese, meiner Meinung nach, [.......] Firma umgehend meinen Account löschen, nicht dass der Unbekannte dort noch auf meinen Namen einkauft. Obwohl ich damit nichts zu zun hab, wird man sich dann an mich wenden und darauf habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Wembley (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: vente-privee.com*



hege93 schrieb:


> Es ist überhaupt nicht in meinem Interesse dort angemeldet zu sein


Das kann ich durchaus verstehen. Nebenbei sei bemerkt, dass es auch ein Partnerprogramm dazu gibt, was natürlich einiges möglich macht. Trotzdem: Nix zum Fürchten.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## hege93 (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: vente-privee.com*



> Trotzdem: Nix zum Fürchten.



Danke, das beruhigt mich!

Doch eines kommt mir sehr spanisch vor: 



> Wir freuen uns über Ihr Interesse an vente-privee.com. Sie werden in Kürze von uns eine E-Mail mit Ihren persönlichen Zugangsdaten zu unserer Website erhalten.



In diesem Auszug aus der Mail wird mir gesagt, dass ich eine Mail mit Passwort erhalte, aber ich habe keine erhalten.

Die dritte Person hat sich also unter meiner Emailadresse registriert. Höchst merkwürdig wenn ihr mich fragt. Sehr sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: vente-privee.com*

Zitat von der besagten Seite (wer sind wirß)
"Die Mitgliedschaft bei vente-privee.com erhält man durch die Mitgliederwerbung. Sie besteht kostenlos und garantiert ohne Kaufverpflichtung. 
Falls Sie noch kein Mitglied bei vente-privee.com sein sollten, fragen Sie schnell in Ihrem Bekanntenkreis nach, ob ein Freund Sie werben kann..."


... sieht nach einem Schneballsystem aus. Wahrscheinlich hat dich jemand aus deinem Bekanntenkreis als Interessenten angegeben, auf der Seite, der selbst Mitglied ist oder werden wollte. Auf den ersten Blick ist nichts Gefährliches zu entdecken.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: vente-privee.com*



hege93 schrieb:


> Seehr geehrte Forenmitglieder!
> 
> Ich habe vor kurzem eine Email von vente-privee.com erhalten. In der steht, dass ich mich angeblich auf deren Website angemeldet habe.



Die spammen schon eine Weile rum. Beschwere dich beim Hoster, vielleicht fruchtet das irgendwann mal.

Gruß Marco


----------

